# DXG-308 Digital Camera Driver



## Chiefs_wife (Oct 27, 2005)

I have recently invested in a DXG-308 Digital Camera. I have installed the necessary software that came with the camera, however, my computer says the driver is not installed. I have uninstalled and re-installed the driver but my computer won't recognize it. Is there a website I can download the driver from ( preferably free or low cost as I only paid $99 for the camera)? I am running Windows XP. 
Thanks


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks like you are not the only person having trouble........see some of these other posts.
http://forums.techguy.org/t402618&highlight=DXG-308.html

http://forums.techguy.org/t400246&highlight=DXG-308.html

http://forums.techguy.org/t409722&highlight=DXG-308.html


----------

